# Lake Como ferries



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hello

has anyone been to Lake Como and Bellagio?

We are are currently on lake Lugano and want to visit Bellagio. The plan was to drop the van on the other side and take the scooter across on the ferry from Menaggio to Bellagio but I'm struggling to find time tables and I heard there were only a couple of sailings a day which can't be right.

There is a website but I'm using my iPhone and it won't open it.

Can anyone help?


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Barry

http://www.navigazionelaghi.it/eng/c_orari.asp

This link enables you to search by time.

You searched for travel options for the route from Menaggio * to Bellagio * on 08/07/2011 at 11:10
The system provides results whereas the previous hour and two hours after the time selected.
17 options have been found.
run departure time arrival time
903 Menaggio * 10:10 Bellagio * 10:35

run departure time arrival time
T159 Menaggio * 10:10 Bellagio * 10:40

notes: 
Via Varenna

run departure time arrival time
T611 Menaggio * 10:35 Bellagio * 11:10

notes: 
Via Varenna

run departure time arrival time
SR11 Menaggio * 11:14 Bellagio * 11:21

notes: 
Speed service with supplement

run departure time arrival time
23 Menaggio * 11:17 Bellagio * 11:30

notes: 
Bar onboard

run departure time arrival time
805 Menaggio * 11:10 Bellagio * 11:35

run departure time arrival time
T161 Menaggio * 11:50 Bellagio * 12:25

notes: 
Via Varenna

run departure time arrival time
T615 Menaggio * 12:15 Bellagio * 12:30

run departure time arrival time
905 Menaggio * 12:10 Bellagio * 12:35

run departure time arrival time
15 Menaggio * 12:27 Bellagio * 12:40

notes: 
Bar onboard

run departure time arrival time
T163 Menaggio * 13:05 Bellagio * 13:20

run departure time arrival time
31 Menaggio * 13:10 Bellagio * 13:23

run departure time arrival time
T611 Menaggio * 10:35 Varenna * 10:50
T613 Varenna * 11:35 Bellagio * 11:50

run departure time arrival time
T159 Menaggio * 10:10 Varenna * 10:25
T613 Varenna * 11:35 Bellagio * 11:50

run departure time arrival time
T617 Menaggio * 12:55 Varenna * 13:10
T165 Varenna * 13:45 Bellagio * 14:00

run departure time arrival time
12 Menaggio * 12:20 Varenna * 12:30

notes: 
Restaurant onboard
T165 Varenna * 13:45 Bellagio * 14:00

run departure time arrival time
T161 Menaggio * 11:50 Varenna * 12:05
T165 Varenna * 13:45 Bellagio * 14:00

Hope this helps

Sonja


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Can't comment on the ferries Barry, other than to say stick with your plan.

We stayed at a wonderful B&B (Silvio, more of a restaurant with rooms, fresh fish from the lake every day) just outside of Bellagio a few years ago before we got the motorhome. I actually drove up from Como town to Bellagio in my car, and can say with some confidence that it's the most terrifying road I've ever driven along. No dramatic drops or anything to contend with, just a hard rock face, narrow/winding road and manic Italian drivers. Mrs R probably suffered most, facing the oncoming traffic as it took our road space, especially when we met buses & coaches (concept of slowing down doesn't appeal to our Italian friends). Whatever you do, don't take the motorhome up there.

Bellagio itself is a nice enough place, but a bit swanky for our tastes.

Paul


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

We stayed in Bellagio last year and had a fab time, but we were in a hotel not with the bus.

The ferries were fairly frequent and very good generally.

A previous poster has given times. Bellagio is very pretty and well worth wandering around, as is Varenna which if anything is prettier by the shoreline.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Barry
Just be careful with the timetable above. It is a bit confusing but I think most of the crossings are foot passenger only.
As far as I can make out, the only times with vehicles are:-

Bellagio to Mennagio:-
6.20
7.40
11.55
12.35
13.45

Mennagio to Bellagio:-
8.00
12.15
14.05
20.10

Why don't you just row across in the yellow peril :lol:


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Barry from the link I gave you above you can choose with transportation as an option. Here are some for tomorrow.

You searched for travel options for the route from Menaggio * to Bellagio * on 08/07/2011 at 10:00 (vehicles transportation)
The system provides results whereas the previous hour and two hours after the time selected.
4 options have been found.

run departure time arrival time
T609 Menaggio * 09:20 Varenna * 09:35
T609 Varenna * 09:35 Bellagio * 09:50

run departure time arrival time
T159 Menaggio * 10:10 Varenna * 10:25
T159 Varenna * 10:25 Bellagio * 10:40

run departure time arrival time
T611 Menaggio * 10:35 Varenna * 10:50
T611 Varenna * 10:55 Bellagio * 11:10

run departure time arrival time
T161 Menaggio * 11:50 Varenna * 12:05
T161 Varenna * 12:10 Bellagio * 12:25

I put 10am as the search critera.


Sonja


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Just returned last weekend from Como. Don't missed Varenna (it's beautiful) and it will also increase your ferry options to Menaggio and Bellagio.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks ever so much Sonja and everyone for going to such trouble. That is the site I was having trouble with on the iPhone but strangly your link works but not very well.

It would seem if we take the bike we are a bit stuffed as there is very little choice with the first sailing we can probably make being the 12:15 to bellagio but having to come back just over an hour after arrival at 13:45 or 8 at night! Seems a bit daft

however should we just go as foot passengers to both varenna and bellagio and leave the bike at the port? Are the ports right in the centre of both towns and is there much walking involved as I don't know from day to day what my foot will be like.

Sounds worth seeing though.

Motormouth. Could take the dinghy. I just rowed it from Italy to Switzerland and back! Didn't get a vignette though.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

The ports are in the middle of the towns. 

Varenna....max 3 minute walk to centre.
Bellagio.....bang in the middle so seconds only.
Mennagio...max 2 minute walk to centre.

You won't need to scooter at all.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks again. That sounds like a plan then. Leave the scooter then there is loads of ferry options.

We did think about stopping the weekend around menaggio but I don't know if there are any sites or sostas in the area. Como doest appear to be too mh friendly unless you chaps know otherwise.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We stayed at Camping Europa in Menaggio for a couple of nights two years ago and went on the ferries as foot passengers across to Varenna and Bellagio for a great day in beautiful sunny weather. The timetable is a nightmare to understand - we picked one up the evening before and planned our trip but still ended up calling in at Varenna twice as the ferries zigzag across the lake but not logically. We bought good value day tickets. I thought most of the ferries carried cars as in the photo.

The campsite is quite near the ferry behind the swimming pool and boatyard and is typical scruffy small pitched Italian site and €20 a night  

I seem to remember seeing some street parking places near the swimming pool suitable for motorhomes and scooters.

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for that. I read about camping europa. It sounds similar to the dump we are on now. Does it have lots of trees? The worst part about this site is it feels like your in the everglades or something. When we had a storm yesderday it wad like night in here. Awful but ok for a couple of nights and right by the lame for launching the dinghy.

I think I will follow your example

thanks again


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Awful but ok for a couple of nights and right by the lame for launching the dinghy.


iPads/iPhones, don't you just love them. Turns every message into incoherent rubbish... :lol:

Had a colleague email me yesterday from one, reporting that he'd be sending a "substation" to a meeting in his absence.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Lake Como*

:roll: Hope you're OK barry if you're on Lake Como. Just seen the news. Many stretches of the Via Regina (main west shore road) are out of action; and villages cut off; due to landslides provoked by heavy thunderstorms over the last 24 hours. A coach with British tourists on board was trapped between two landlsides, and the passengers had to be rescued by local police with jeeps. They won't forget that holiday in a hurry.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We liked Menaggio very much. We wildcamped in the car park above the campsite, which over looks the cemetary, and had a very comfortable night.

Lesley


----------



## Tone2 (Apr 15, 2010)

We stayed in Menaggio and used the ferries daily, both up and down the lake,and out to Lecco. I thought Belaggio was beautiful, and had no real problems understanding the ferry timetable. You have to remember there are various routes ploughing the lake, fast boats and stopping boats etc, and plan accordingly. Only problem we had was getting stuck in Lecco because of a violent thunderstorm that stopped the boats. It was all a bit of a rush to get back to Menaggio via the last ferry from Bellagio.

IIRC there's lots of cheap parking in Menaggio alongside the lake as you head out of town with the lake on your right. Not sure about its suitability for m/hs though - but OK I think.

Hoping to get to Lugano in September - where's this horrible site you've found, so I can avoid it :lol: ? Can't imagine a horrible Swiss site :?: 

Tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks all.

Had a rather interesting trip. Took 2 hrs to cover the 24 miles from lake Lugano on the Italian side. The road after Lugano was narrow and slow. Luckily we didn't come up the west side of the lake though! Thanks for the tip.

When we got here it was chaos. There was some sort of state visit going on. Police everywhere then a huge motorcade Which we ended up in in the van. The Italian secret service ended up guiding us through the narrow gap they left amongst all the blacked out mercs. It was surreal. There were military patrol boats in the water and helicopters everywhere. Still don't know who was in town but he must me either very famous or very famous and likely to be bumped off. We eventually found the site (even grottier than the last one but with a certain charm only I appreciate (mrs d doesn't) and had a fab day out on the lake. Couldn't understand the time table but managed to get to bellagio and had a lovely lunch, wander round, got stung on the neck by a wasp and then got the boat to varenna.

Weather has been warm but thundery. Not sure if we will stay or head off tomorrow. 

Big storm just starting again now. 

Was going to head south to como but if the road is blocked may go west to maggiore

thanks ever so much everyone for your superb help


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Chaos on Como*

:lol: I see you almost met our esteemed proto-Communist President Giorgio Napolitano, who was having a meeting with the President of Germany (who's name I don't recall) He's quite a nice chap really; and was waffling on about sending North African immigrants back home, because Italy can't cope with the numbers.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Must have been Berlusconi or one of his nubile young "escorts" en-route to a rendevous. :wink: 
Personally, not great fans of Como itself. Maggiore is a lovely lake, not quite as spectacular as Varenna/Bellagio/Mennagio. 
Stresa is a pleasant place on the lake. Ferries run out to 3 nearby islands which you can easily do in a day. (Isla Peschiera is great for a fish lunch) There is also a superb cable car in Stresa that takes you way up into the mountains. Fabulous views and there is a stop near the top where you can visit an alpine garden. Last bit to the top is on a ski-type chair but great fun and well worth the trip.

Enjoy the rest of the lakes and hope the weather improves.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wow Eddied. No wonder we had a problem getting past all the minders. Is he the president of the republic then and what's the difference between him and berlusconi? Christian wulff I think is acting german top man.

Thanks for the tips on maggiore. We have been 2 yrs ago and I agree I think it's nicer than como. Going to head to cannobio where there is a great sosta then on to lake Orta for a while then either south to the coast or back up to the alps and chammonix in France.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Presidents and Prime Ministers*

 Berlusconi is Prime Minister. Anything he or his government decides has to be approved by his boss, head of state, the President. Thank God the UK has a monarchy. The presidency costs about twice as much as a constitutional monarchy.
Some pictures of the landslides
http://www.rainews24.it/ran24/immagini/2011/07/11_0001.jpg

saluti,
eddied


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers Eddied.

Well I dread to think how much his security cost yesterday. The landslide doesn't look good. Off to cannobio soon which unfortunately means the narrow 10 mile stretch to Lugano which hopefully is landslide free. I'm always looking for amusing stories for out blog and yesterdays events were a treat. Being swept over a cliff by a wall of mud whilst dramatic would not be a happy conclusion to the adventure!

Cheers 
Barry


----------

